# Anyone in Pietermaritzburg?



## CalifornianSun (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi hi - I'm new to this forum and very new to South Africa. I was wondering if anyone here lives in PMB or somewhere nearby? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

CalifornianSun said:


> Hi hi - I'm new to this forum and very new to South Africa. I was wondering if anyone here lives in PMB or somewhere nearby? :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Someone here from Durban. Do you have a question regarding immigration?anyone can help on this forum


----------

